# [Lexique | archives] cloporte



## Nephou (7 Décembre 2004)

Suite à une sortie velue de notre bassiste saillant (à moins que cela ne soit le contraire) et à une petite recherche "dans la base" j'ai constaté que le mot "cloporte" n'apparaîssait que 8 fois (donc maintenant neuf) dont trois fois en citation.

Que ce mot soit écrit par golf dans le fil du critique barbatif (pour ne pas dire rébarbant) afin de qualifier le ci-devant cité critique veut tout dire.

Qu'ont fait ces malheureux (les cloportes, faut suivre) pour exister dans l'enfer de MacGé (la macgéhenne ?). Quelle infamie les fait paraître plus avillissant que deux modérateurs alignés devant un mur (Dieu merci ils n'avaient pas les yeux bandés).

Est-ce leur régime alimentaire -- végétarien et détritivore -- le fait que la femelle n'ait pas d'organe génitaux externes ou encore qu'ils tuent, bien malgé eux, la Gélinotte huppée en transportant une maladie mortelle pour elle ? Est-ce le fait que j'ai du temps à perdre au lieu de manger ?

Je vous le demande. Pourquoi tant de haine et de rancoeur envers ces pauvres sous-phylum des mandibulates de la classe des Crustacés de la sous-classe des Malacostracés de l'ordre des Isopodes du sous ordre des oniscoides ou isopodes terrestres ou cloportes. Hein ? Pourquoi ?


voilà voilà


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2004)

je trouve 33 réponses pour tapette donc ce sujet


----------



## Niconemo (7 Décembre 2004)

*De la reconnaissance du sexe d'un cloporte* 
Car le cloporte est sexué et on tendance à l'oublier un peu facilement. Hors la bienséance justifie amplement que l'on soit capable d'identifier la nature sexuée d'un cloporte d'un seul coup d'½il pour pouvoir se comporter de manière adéquate en cas de confrontation.





*Planche XVII-bis : le cloporte du Mac*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2004)

Aucune occurence pour enc....r de mouches.... Bizarre...  :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Décembre 2004)

Arf ! j'aime bien le mot "cloporte" pour tout l'imaginaire glauque qu'il véhicule...  
Je suis d'accord avec Nephou ... pourquoi tant de haine vis-à-vis d'un petit animal qui n'en demandait pas tant !  
Il y a quelques temps, j'ai demandé la réhabilitation officielle du tenia ou ver solitaire qui est en fait un petit être sensible et très attachant qui s'évertue à fournir votre slip en nouilles plates du plus bel effet (bon app là-dessus !)...
Nous pourrions joindre le cloporte à cette croisade si vous êtes d'accord !!!!! :love:


----------



## Yip (7 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ... dans l'enfer de MacGé (la macgéhenne ?)...





   


Je pense que benjamin ou Veejee seront d'accord avec cette appellation. Non ?


----------



## MrStone (7 Décembre 2004)

...et le clip au complet par là ! 
:love:


----------



## Nephou (7 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! j'aime bien le mot "cloporte" pour tout l'imaginaire glauque qu'il véhicule...
> Je suis d'accord avec Nephou ... pourquoi tant de haine vis-à-vis d'un petit animal qui n'en demandait pas tant !
> Il y a quelques temps, j'ai demandé la réhabilitation officielle du tenia ou ver solitaire qui est en fait un petit être sensible et très attachant qui s'évertue à fournir votre slip en nouilles plates du plus bel effet (bon app là-dessus !)...
> Nous pourrions joindre le cloporte à cette croisade si vous êtes d'accord !!!!! :love:



Le temps de redorer mon blason "ver tue oeuf", de dépoussiérer les vieilles bannières et mon vert boeuf...  mon jeune taureau :rateau: de combat et je suis à toi (pas derrière, y'a déjà SonnyB).

:love:


----------



## Fulvio (7 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> ...et le clip au complet par là !
> :love:


 Terrib' !


----------



## quetzalk (7 Décembre 2004)

Sortant de mon cocon pour alimenter sur la toile cette discussion destinée aux élytres qui fourmillent par ici avec une dignité de phasme, je souhaiterais contribuer modestement en répondant à Niconemo qui énonçait d'un battement d'ailes de papillon - qu'il n'aille pas prendre la mouche pour si peu car comme dit un proverbe japonais "qui clôt porte s'affranchit des courant d'air" :


> Car le cloporte est sexué et on tendance à l'oublier un peu facilement.



- oui, c'est vrai.


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aucune occurence pour enc....r de mouches.... Bizarre...  :mouais:


  Pas du tout, ce n'est que la marque du respect que l'on doit au grand KillerDeMouches, membre n°79, notre maître à tous.


----------



## touba (7 Décembre 2004)

ah non ? moi j'ai pas de maitre !
 je suis autodidacte


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! j'aime bien le mot "cloporte" pour tout l'imaginaire glauque qu'il véhicule...
> Je suis d'accord avec Nephou ... pourquoi tant de haine vis-à-vis d'un petit animal qui n'en demandait pas tant !
> Il y a quelques temps, j'ai demandé la réhabilitation officielle du tenia ou ver solitaire qui est en fait un petit être sensible et très attachant qui s'évertue à fournir votre slip en nouilles plates du plus bel effet (bon app là-dessus !)...
> Nous pourrions joindre le cloporte à cette croisade si vous êtes d'accord !!!!! :love:


J'ai vomi...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Le temps de redorer mon blason "ver tue oeuf", de dépoussiérer les vieilles bannières et mon vert boeuf...  mon jeune taureau :rateau: de combat et je suis à toi (pas derrière, y'a déjà SonnyB).
> 
> :love:


J'ai quasi fini, je laisse ma place... 

UNZIP...


----------



## Nephou (8 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai quasi fini, je laisse ma place...
> 
> UNZIP...


:rose: si j'osais



ZIP!


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2004)

Alors sonny, on decompresse ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... tenia ou ver solitaire qui est en fait un petit être sensible et très attachant qui s'évertue à fournir votre slip en nouilles plates du plus bel effet...



ça sent le vé© !     

Cette histoire de cloporte me fait penser à cette citation du grand Desproges :

«La jeunesse, toutes les jeunesses, sont le temps kafkaïen où la larve humiliée, couchée sur le dos, n'a pas plus de raison de ramener sa fraise que de chances de se remettre toute seule sur ses pattes.»


----------

